# Aran Sweater ....



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I tend to collect a few different types of traditional knitwear, Guernseys, Norwegian, Fair Isle etc. etc. and recently came across these people that are based in Arran http://www.aransweatermarket.com/gents-knitwear and thought that I'd mention them on here in case anyone else likes traditional sweaters like these. I've bought two now, both a hand-knitted one and one of their standards and can really recommend them very highly. The quality is superb and the prices very reasonable.

If you set up an account prior to buying one, they send an email with a discount code too so even cheaper, delivery to me, from Aran, was two days in both cases, which can't be bad. With all this winter weather these really are the job. I have no affiliation to the company just a happy and very warm customer of theirs......


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

artistmike said:


> I tend to collect a few different types of traditional knitwear, Guernseys, Norwegian, Fair Isle etc. etc. and recently came across these people that are based in Arran http://www.aransweatermarket.com/gents-knitwear and thought that I'd mention them on here in case anyone else likes traditional sweaters like these. I've bought two now, both a hand-knitted one and one of their standards and can really recommend them very highly. The quality is superb and the prices very reasonable.
> 
> If you set up an account prior to buying one, they send an email with a discount code too so even cheaper, delivery to me, from Aran, was two days in both cases, which can't be bad. With all this winter weather these really are the job. I have no affiliation to the company just a happy and very warm customer of theirs......


 i used to have one and i agree they are superb quality, i actually found it too warm and its been snaffled by my wife now


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i used to wear bawneen ( bainin - if you like your cupla focal ) when in ireland, very 70's trad an' all that - fashionable again though on and off

worn very much by tourists these days bit like kiss me quick hats in blackpool ... good stufff though.

i also used to buy stuff made in ballingeary wollen mills (if they even still exist - blarney woolen mills is all but gone too )

- they had a range with 4 ply yarn which was super dooper heavy but really good on. found it too warm when indoors but great when you are out and about. some of the wools are very lanolin rich (which means they smell a bit of sheep) are softer and will to some very small extend be a bit 'soft day thank god' proof.

ah bejays, dems was the days alright !


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Rotundus said:


> - they had a range with 4 ply yarn which was super dooper heavy but really good on. found it too warm when indoors but great when you are out and about. some of the wools are very lanolin rich (which means they smell a bit of sheep) are softer and will to some very small extend be a bit 'soft day thank god' proof.


 Most of the time I tend to wear Guernseys which, being worsted, are hard wearing and very weather proof too, they take a bit of time to wear in and get comfortable though. These days it's not easy finding people to hand knit them, especially the traditional 'States' patterns.

Most areas of the British Isles and Ireland had their own distinct patterns and arguably the "gansey" is as near to traditional dress as the English have, though as time goes on the patterns are getting lost and those who can knit them, even rarer.

There's one person in this area that still knits our traditional Appledore seaman's sweater but thankfully she's just started teaching others to do the same so hopefully that's one that won't be lost.

In the days of cheap clothing from China that lasts five minutes, I think it's great that these sorts of traditional clothing can still be found made in this country and I hope they continue to be supported. They are made for our climate and let's face it, there's only about two days a year that you can't wear a sweater...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Most of the time I tend to wear Guernseys which, being worsted, are hard wearing and very weather proof too, they take a bit of time to wear in and get comfortable though. These days it's not easy finding people to hand knit them, especially the traditional 'States' patterns.
> 
> Most areas of the British Isles and Ireland had their own distinct patterns and arguably the "gansey" is as near to traditional dress as the English have, though as time goes on the patterns are getting lost and those who can knit them, even rarer.
> 
> ...


 i guess you really need that type of clothing when the weather turns down your way.

these sweaters seem expensive compared to what you can get in the shops, but they last so much longer


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

artistmike said:


> ............and recently came across these people that are based in Arran http://www.aransweatermarket.com/gents-knitwear and thought that I'd mention them on here in case anyone else likes traditional sweaters.


 Great link, thanks :thumbsup: I've been looking for a good roll neck fisherman's style jumper & theirs looks just the job :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

dapper said:


> Great link, thanks :thumbsup: I've been looking for a good roll neck fisherman's style jumper & theirs looks just the job :yes:


 You won't be disappointed, they are really nice....


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Mike!

I've registered, but not had any discount code email yet. :watch: Wanna get an old mans cardigan. :laugh:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Update. Got my 10% off email, and have ordered two woolies!

Thanks again for the link Mike


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

Cheers for posting would never have found these otherwise, the wovern patterned ones are right up my Street


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Update. Got my 10% off email, and have ordered two woolies!
> 
> Thanks again for the link Mike


 Excellent Bob ... Glad you got the 10% , you also get another voucher when they send the pullover... :thumbsup:



Andern said:


> Cheers for posting would never have found these otherwise, the wovern patterned ones are right up my Street


 Lovely quality too, you'll enjoy it if you get one..


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm well known for being a jumpered up newbie just as the dark side! Though I'm more man at Asda in the sales, my last jumper was a fiver and I'm still wearing it after 10 years. Even the elbows are still intact. I can't get on with wool it brings me out in itchy blotches. Have you ever tried wool mix trousers! I once did got me sent home early from work to change them. I could not stop scratching and the boss said it was getting embarrassing for the female members of staff.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nigelp said:


> I could not stop scratching and the boss said it was getting embarrassing for the female members of staff.


 Great excuse you thought of there on the spur of the moment... :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Great excuse you thought of there on the spur of the moment... :biggrin:


 :laugh: yep it happened 3 times in a week.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Have my eye on the Irish fisherman's jumper  I do t wear anything but wool jumpers, however most of mine at present are 1mm thick and of dubious primark quality. Accidentally shrunk my 2 nice ones


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I'm well known for being a jumpered up newbie just as the dark side! Though I'm more man at Asda in the sales, my last jumper was a fiver


 Have you been shopping with Big M ???

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Have you been shopping with Big M ???
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

For winter jumpers I like these, I've got half a dozen and the Bretagne ones are great.

http://www.paulshark.it/


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

hughlle said:


> Thanks for the link. Have my eye on the Irish fisherman's jumper  I do t wear anything but wool jumpers, however most of mine at present are 1mm thick and of dubious primark quality. Accidentally shrunk my 2 nice ones


 Never trust womenfolk to wash a decent jumper either, ... :biggrin: ... buy the right hand-washing wool detergent and do it by hand in the bath ... gently .. and in in only hand warm water and dry it gently too ..Do that and they will last you years....  ....


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Never trust womenfolk to wash a decent jumper either, ... :biggrin: ... buy the right hand-washing wool detergent and do it by hand in the bath ... gently .. and in in only hand warm water and dry it gently too ..Do that and they will last you years....  ....


 I've never even separated colours  everything goes in at 60° job done


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

hughlle said:


> I've never even separated colours  everything goes in at 60° job done


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I have not worn a jumper for many years, I only ever wear a fleece, do the job very well!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Andyj56 said:


> I have not worn a jumper for many years, I only ever wear a fleece, do the job very well!


 Well a cheap quartz watch does the job of telling the time well, it doesn't stop me liking classical mechanical watches though... :biggrin:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Andyj56 said:


> I have not worn a jumper for many years, I only ever wear a fleece, do the job very well!


 Indoors?


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Indoors, outdoors, wherever. Although not in the heat of the summer, which is then a problem as I miss the useful zip pockets!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Andyj56 said:


> which is then a problem as I miss the useful zip pockets!


 How about a handbag? ... :biggrin:


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

artistmike said:


> How about a handbag? ... :biggrin:


 Erindoors has several of them! :toot:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Andyj56 said:


> Erindoors has several of them! :toot:


 does it not just feel like wearing a sheep? Oh you mean hand bags :swoon:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm too cheap for these. I prefer to layer rather than one kick ass expensive jumper. T-shirt - long sleeve thermal top - lightweight jumper - fleece. Gore-Tex if raining


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

because of this i bought a new jumper in asda today 12 quid its one of those green army type ones its like camouflaged i got it to go with my army watch nato strap thingey on my zen. Only thing is i'll be [email protected]'d if i kind find it now. Get it? :swoon:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

2 cardigans arrived today. My wife and I both sitting hear wearing them. Cosy!

Very happy with the price and the quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

xellos99 said:


> I'm too cheap for these. I prefer to layer rather than one kick ass expensive jumper. T-shirt - long sleeve thermal top - lightweight jumper - fleece. Gore-Tex if raining


 Glad to hear it Bob, just the weather for them now ! .....


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice to see this thread . Due to losing over 4 stone in the last year I've been rally feeling the cold for the first time in my life. I started looking for jumpers in August last year. As an angler I've used merino wool Longjohns and underwear crews. Lightweight, non itchy highly breathable non smelly.

Yet I had not made the leap of association to wear wool jumpers. I guess I'm a product of the 70s and 80s with easy care garments and washing machines.

Anyway I picked up two xxl merino v neck jasper Conran jumpers for 12 quid each in a clearance at Debenhams last August. They are 49 quid again now. I started wearing them as it got colder in September and it as a revelation. Never cold, and never too hot. I wash them at 30 degrees wool wash. Dry them flat ,away from heat. One did shrink a bit as I dried it too near a radiator. I googled it and learnt u can soak it in the sink overnight with some comfort. Then ring it gently,lay it flat and stretch it to size. Worked perfectly. U can even tighten up a wait or cuff on real wool , by dipping just that part in hotter water than usual then dry it with a hairdryer .

So, I kept looking out and learning about all types of wool. Late September I got 3 100% lambs wool jumpers from Bhs for £3.97 each . I've even bought a little comb that gets rid of the bobbles. I'm a complete convert to real wool.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Tugwell Gibson said:


> So, I kept looking out and learning about all types of wool. Late September I got 3 100% lambs wool jumpers from Bhs for £3.97 each . I've even bought a little comb that gets rid of the bobbles. I'm a complete convert to real wool.


 I have to agree, I tend to live in Guernseys and when you do, you realise why fisherman over the years have worn them for the warmth and comfort. The are also extremely hard wearing and seem to last for absolutely years. Learning to care for them is all part of the fun and one bit of advice I'd give is to buy some pure cold pressed Almond Oil and add a teaspoonful to the last rinse you give your jumpers in clean water. It helps retain the suppleness of the wool and stoops it from drying out.

Takes a lot of beating though does wool, you don't see many chilly sheep...


----------

